# How to read Speaker Impedance graph



## koolkool (Jun 13, 2008)

I measure my speakers with LIMP and similar program to predict T/S parameter of a particular speaker.Then i know the Fs, i know i will know a lot of information on those graph ,but im not sure how to read it.Anyone can help me with this ?


----------

